# A pic of my beginning s/w tank



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

It is still very early in my reef tank, And most of the live rock i have just added because it has been cycling. It is getting some good pink, purple, And lime green coraline alge, But it is still early.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice setup...saltwater tank look awesome in bowtank..congrads..
what are your plans fishwise?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

looks great


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

sweet tank


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Looking good man


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks everyone, I think i will just stick with the clown, and damsils in this tank. It is a 72 gal so i don't have many options with the fish. Maybe a dwarf angel.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice looking tank at the mo, reef tanks need time to mature before they get really stunning.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Thanks everyone, I think i will just stick with the clown, and damsils in this tank. It is a 72 gal so i don't have many options with the fish. Maybe a dwarf angel.


 ask pcrose - lol she has more in her 10g


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Thanks everyone, I think i will just stick with the clown, and damsils in this tank. It is a 72 gal so i don't have many options with the fish. Maybe a dwarf angel.


 Look Into that one Carefully, Aklot of Dwafrf Angels Love to Eat corals..... perhaps a Yellow tang would be a Nice fit in your Tank? They are awesome reef dwellers!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I was thinking coral beauty, But yeah, Your probably right. I may add a yellow tang. I recently learned that 2 species of triggers can live with corals, and even will tolorate the damsils, and not eat the crustations,. Pink tail trigger is one, and i cant remember the other. But they probably get too big for the tank. :sad: Maybe in time convert mt 220 gal to a salt pred tank (triggers) But that will be hella bux's, So i'll have to wait on that one.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> Raptor said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone, I think i will just stick with the clown, and damsils in this tank. It is a 72 gal so i don't have many options with the fish. Maybe a dwarf angel.
> ...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

love your blue damsel and cbs


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

If your Looking for a Quasi reef Safe Trigger Try the Blue Throat Triggerfish!
Quick Stats
Minimum Tank Size: 70 gallons
Care Level: Easy
Tank Conditions: 72-78°F; sg 1.020-1.025; pH 8.1-8.4; dKH 8-12
Temperament: Semi-aggressive
Max. Size In Aquarium: Up to 9"
Reef Compatible: With Caution
Diet: Carnivore
Compatibility: View Chart
Origin: Hawaii
Family: Balistidae

Here is the Link, Could be ok, if you can get one... http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Di...d=21&pCatId=233


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

that is some good lookin live rock for you tank being so new........... what kind of lighting??? go predator............ did you get the rock from ash


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Most of it yeah i did get from ash. Very nice rock, And everyday it seems to liven up more. It had a slew of creatures in it when i got it. I am running 210 watts of powercompact. I am making a powercompact retrofit for the canopy i wil order in a lil. It has 4 96 watt bulbs in it, So i will be set afer that.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks like that is going to turn out to be a sweet tank.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

that looks so good -







salt water fish are beautiful.


----------

